# Orlando @ Portland



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic go for 6 in a row against Portland at 10 p.m. ET on Sun Sports tonight. A win will give the Magic a 13-4 record, tying them with Utah for the best record in the league. The Magic are rolling right now, but they still are going to have to show up tonight to win. Zach Randolph is having his best season to date, and they have a lot of young talent around him.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

We definitely should win.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Watching the pre-game interview with Darko and Dooling. It was a good interview and got really funny when Ariza and Dwight came over and starting clowning. Darko seems very happy to be in Orlando now... a very good sign. I hope a greedy agent doesn't ruin the summer.

The chemistry on this team right now is probably about as good as it gets. We don't have a single guy who has even a hint of a locker room cancer and none of those vastly overpaid underachievers that cause contempt. A rare combination these days.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I also love the youth of this team. You just really want them to succeed.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> Watching the pre-game interview with Darko and Dooling. It was a good interview and got really funny when Ariza and Dwight came over and starting clowning. Darko seems very happy to be in Orlando now... a very good sign. I hope a greedy agent doesn't ruin the summer.
> 
> The chemistry on this team right now is probably about as good as it gets. We don't have a single guy who has even a hint of a locker room cancer and none of those vastly overpaid underachievers that cause contempt. A rare combination these days.


Definitely true about the chemistry, and I would be a little more worried about Darko bailing on Orlando this summer if it weren't for the fact that he's RFA so we can match any offer, plus we'll obviously have Hill's max deal coming off the books to free up money (not that the salary cap is a factor in resigning Darko). 

We were worried about a letdown last game against Seattle, but I think the game against the Sonics in Orlando where Hedo had to bail the team out was still fresh enough in the team's minds to prevent a big letdown. Bottom line, I'm more worried about a letdown tonight in Portland.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Darko is taking his game to the next level right before our eyes.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

He is killing Aldridge offensively. He is so damned good when he is playing aggressive and confident.

Darko and Dwight have the opportunity to be something legitimately special.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

We shouldn't be too worried. Jack, Aldridge, and Outlaw aren't going to keep dropping every outside shot they take.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> We shouldn't be too worried. Jack, Aldridge, and Outlaw aren't going to keep dropping every outside shot they take.


Yea, we didn't really play well or poorly in the first half. Dwight didn't get too involved, but he looked very good when he got the ball. Grant Hill needs to do a better job of getting him the ball, I've noticed over the last few games Hill doesn't look for Howard as much as the rest of the team does. There was one play in particular there in the 2nd quarter where Howard had great low post position and Hill looked at him and swung it back around. But what else is there to say about Darko? He's so confident right now and he's just taking it right at Portland's big men.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Seriously, the next player to ignore Dwight when he has great post position should be yanked from the game. I'm glad we're winning, but Dwight needs waaaaaaaay more touches.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Seriously, the next player to ignore Dwight when he has great post position should be yanked from the game. I'm glad we're winning, but Dwight needs waaaaaaaay more touches.


 
Agree, but Dwight also needs to start getting better at establishing position. When he does, he is unstoppable. But most of the time he is standing straight up and getting pushed out the 16-18 feet instead of much closer. He needs to take notes from Darko on the pass out, get low, and re-post. If he starts doing that, it's over.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

If we win tonight it is going to be one of those ugly wins.

I wouldn't want Randolph on my team but he is pretty unstoppable offensively.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Brian Hill just earned his coach of the month.

Great play to win the game. Perfect play.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

What a play. 

What a play.

13-4.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

This really turned into one of the poorer games the Magic have played this year. But I guess, a win is a win. What a play at the end of the game their by Brian Hill. They really stunk up the court in the fourth quarter, the offense was the worst looking I've seen all year. But we buckled down at the end their with our backs against the wall, played good defense on the last couple of possessions and executed that last play to perfection. 

Howard wasn't very involved at all tonight, yet somehow finished with 18 pts. 16 rebs. and 4 blocks. Misleading statline I think. He was unstoppable when he touched the ball, but he didn't work hard enough for position and scoring opportunities, and the rebounds are misleading because he uncharacteristically let a few bounce by him/off his hands. He needs to work harder offensively I think, but even on an off night he put up big numbers.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

13-4 is right, tied for the best record in the NBA. How does that sound?


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

as long as we r winning i am happy, it is so important to get all those as you saying "ugly" wins. I haven't seen the game, what's wrong was with Jameer?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Babir said:


> as long as we r winning i am happy, it is so important to get all those as you saying "ugly" wins. I haven't seen the game, what's wrong was with Jameer?


He didn't really get involved offensively either, his shot was falling so he stopped looking for it early.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> 13-4 is right, tied for the best record in the NBA. How does that sound?


That's crazy ...

I was a little nervous about Dwight's improvement with his slow start ... but I think you can definitely see it now. His PPG is steadily on the rise while not hurting his rebounding, defense, and shotblocking. 

I mean ... Dwight got 18 tonight in a pretty poor game for him and not getting nearly enough touches down low. That wouldn't have happened last year. I still contend he'll be at or above 20 ppg by the end of the year.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think it is pretty safe to say the run at the end of last year was not a fluke.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Great win guys. Good luck the rest of the way and into the playoffs. We should be seeing you there in a year or two with any luck.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

this was by far the best blazer game i have been to in quite some time. 

i loved how the whole rose garden was just SILENT when hill(s) did what they did. 

i swear i was the only one jumping up and down. hehe not a pretty win but a W is a W.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

not a good game for jameer....but last 6 games, a total of only 7 turnovers....that is crucial


----------

